# Been busy, wondering about training software



## Jonny (Aug 7, 2020)

So I've been very busy lately. Had about 30mins every other day, to workout. Now my question Is their a software program were you can add the weight/rep, then the program calculates your workouts and weights/rep range? Stiggins was one of them..but is no longer available.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Aug 8, 2020)

Jonny said:


> So I've been very busy lately. Had about 30mins every other day, to workout. Now my question Is their a software program were you can add the weight/rep, then the program calculates your workouts and weights/rep range? Stiggins was one of them..but is no longer available.



I think intensity has 5/3/1 built in and I'm not sure, but likely calculates your poundage. Not sure what style training you're doing. For volume, you may approach it so many ways.


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 8, 2020)

Jonny said:


> So I've been very busy lately. Had about 30mins every other day, to workout. Now my question Is their a software program were you can add the weight/rep, then the program calculates your workouts and weights/rep range? Stiggins was one of them..but is no longer available.



I would have to think you could find something out there these days. Check your phone in the APP section (PLAY STORE)


----------



## Jonny (Aug 8, 2020)

Ok. Thanks you guys &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 9, 2020)

Jonny said:


> Ok. Thanks you guys ��



No problem at all. Hope you stick around and please keep us updated on your progress.


----------



## davidg (Apr 26, 2021)

If anyone else needs it, I used a workout app for a long time to do the plank, and then I just started a chart where I record my workouts. If I miss a workout, my progress changes. I already have my own workout system.


----------

